# Storage of green coffee beans



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi All,

One of the questions I've been looking at is how to store green coffee beans at my home. I've looked online for information, but was wondering what people do here. I've read to keep them around 20c and in the light, but for storage I have seen about storing them in hessian sacks or move them to clear plastic container (with lids).

Does anyone have anything specific they do that keeps the beans in best condition.

Thanks

Phil.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey up,
what qualities and quantities are you talking about?

For metric tonnes, use a warehouse to store sacks on pallets as delivered to you.
For individual sacks, still keep on a pallet and grain pro bags inside sacks closed. Greens that ship in burlap sacks without grain pro bags usually aren't speciality grade. As long as you keep them on a pallet in conditions mentioned below, they wouldn't get much worse for months or even years to come.
For smaller amounts, use whatever foodsafe and airtight container is suitable. For instance, very high quality beans are wrapped in 30-35kg paper bags these days - get yourself equipped with 100l stainless steel barrels with a lever lock ring.

Greens aren't to difficult to store, after all:

- cool
- dry
- no light

As with every other agricultural produce. Moisture and sunlight will start germination or development of mould.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi,

Thanks for the information.

I think initially I will be looking at 2 / 3 coffee types at a time. I'm hoping, even though small, I can purchase from the main wholesalers to help keep costs down.

Looking online maybe something like:

https://adexa.co.uk/Waste-bin-Stainless-steel-Wheels-Pedal-60-litres-Adexa-AD5903?language=en&currency=GBP

or

https://www.solentplastics.co.uk/100-ltr-white-plastic-industrial-catering-bin-w-lid/

Thanks

Phil.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

These are good and not too heavy to move around hold around 20kg of coffee each. It's what I use. Lot of stuff is ecotact now so you can leave it in the bag and roll the top down. Just decant what you are using into bins.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/LITRE-PLASTIC-BUCKET-HANDLE-WEARING/dp/B00ECVX1NQ/ref=sr_1_9?crid=YIWHVXTAYR1U&keywords=fermenting+bin+and+lid+25l&qid=1582317290&sprefix=fermenting+bin%2Caps%2C158&sr=8-9


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks. Will take a look.


----------



## Hippoenterprises (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi Phil,have you got a small roaster for grading and cupping,have a look at my website hippoenterprises.co.uk,samples available on request.

thanks

steve


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Hippoenterprises said:


> Hi Phil,have you got a small roaster for grading and cupping,have a look at my website hippoenterprises.co.uk,samples available on request.
> 
> thanks
> 
> steve


 I have two questions:

1. Why is your coffee company also registered at Companies House as selling motor vehicles?

2. Why does your coffee company say "Exceptional quality coffee since 1963" when the company was founded in Feb 2018?


----------



## Hippoenterprises (Jan 29, 2020)

I am selling different items too and from Kenya,the company I am buying coffee from in Kenya has been growing coffee plantations and selling since 1963,it's the company I am buying from has,I don't grow,produce,roast It or pack it,this company has 2 coffee houses in Nairobi too.any more questions,I am happy to help


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi Hippo - thanks will take a look.

Hi Filthynines - not me gov. Not sure who you found, but ain't me.

Phil.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@Dartmoor Coffee Are you replying to my reply to Hippo Enterprises or something else?


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Both - Hippo Enterprises and his selling of coffee beans and your comment about companies house.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> Both - Hippo Enterprises and his selling of coffee beans and your comment about companies house.


 My comment on Companies House was to Hippo Enterprises; hence why I quoted that post first.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

my apologise - mis-understood.


----------

